# Galveston Fishing Report



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

:texasflag
This weekends looking good, confederate reef and greens lake will be hot on voodoo shrimp and DOAs or the real stuff if you use live bait. Looking for some flounder this weekend, any reports on the flounder activity recently? 

This summer was a weird one. Only put one full limit of trout in the boat in the bay, a couple of good limits in the surf. It was hot and would catch 5-6 good trout early, then that was it. Had the blessing of catching a few trout in between 23- 28 inches though and had one monster get off, cant wait for the winter wading coming up. 

tight lines y'all


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

the first two were from upper west bay, then about 6 weeks ago, san luis pass was flat and clear and we waded the pass about a half a mile south of the bridge in the middle of the pass, a once in a lifetime ordeal.
Tight Lines


----------

